# calico



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

is there a super form as its codom? and can you find pics cheers hugh.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

hugh.jones said:


> is there a super form as its codom?


 
there sure is...











courtesy of Morton Wright


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Has that proven to be the Super Form yet, Alan?

I know Morton thinks it was, but haven't seen any further breedings from it or other "Supers" made.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wow, quite like that.. sure the price tag would involveme selling my house though AND SOME lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Has that proven to be the Super Form yet, Alan?
> 
> I know Morton thinks it was, but haven't seen any further breedings from it or other "Supers" made.


think its a bit early to tell, the yolk sac has yet to be absorbed... :whistling2:
have heard nothing further either...


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, it's an old pic!
2008 hatch I think, unsure of sex, personally I can't see it being a Super, you can get just as reduced pattern Sugars ans Calicos.

Oh well, time will tell!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

What species ?.As there deffo seems to be a Calico Royal python morph due to peoples replys.
But there is also a Calico leopard gecko morph.And i know there's other species with a Calico trait.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

calico retics are cool too


----------

